# Brass Band in Cyprus



## Jam1ee (Mar 1, 2015)

My family and I are all brass band players, and are setting up a "British-style brass band on the island. We are on the look out for a few more members to join. Here is the message we have posted on Facebook:

Cyprus Brass Band

Do you play a brass instrument? Are you missing the fun and frolics of brass banding in the UK or elsewhere? If so, then please read on as it’s time to bring the Brass Band to Cyprus.
Cyprus Brass Band is a brand new group of keen brass band enthusiasts living on Aphrodite’s Isle, and we are on the look out for interested players to complete our line-up, and help us bring some great music to Cyprus.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Not a brass player myself but this sounds interesting. Hope you'll let us know about any performances in the future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Not a brass player myself but this sounds interesting. Hope you'll let us know about any performances in the future.


That would be advertising so not allowed


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> That would be advertising so allowed


 Eh?


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah eh?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I could always delete the thread which one of the other mods wanted to do
Announcing gigs is regarded as advertising so it is a no no. 
I have allowed the original post asking for interested members to stand despite it being a bit of grey area whether it can be construed as advertising so please don't rock the boat. 

Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> That would be advertising so allowed


Veronica - I think you need to edit your post by inserting "not" :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Veronica - I think you need to edit your post by inserting "not" :confused2:


Doh!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok edited, ignore previous posts


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Ok edited, ignore previous posts


Ahh that's better


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In my defence I made that post after midnight on my Ipad in bed. My brain shuts down around that time


----------



## Jam1ee (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Veronica. Wasn't meant to be advertising, as we're just going to be a non-profit social group, meeting up to make music and have a beer or two


----------



## rosenkavalier (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm a brass player (cornet, trumpet). Is there a band or orchestra in Paphos?


----------

